# Webbasierter Texteditor mit Ajax



## chpa (1. März 2006)

Hallo Leute,

ich bin mir nicht sicher ob ich im richtigen Forum bin.

Aber ich leg einfach mal los. Ich suche einen Webbasierten Texteditor, der den gestalteten Text als HTML speichert. Ich denke da an etwas mit AJAX. Zum so etwas wie bei Gmail.

Man hat eine Textarea und kann dort wie in Word Texteile markieren und durch klick auf einen Button erscheint der Text in der Textarea Fett.

Vielleicht kennt ja jemand etwas ähnliches.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Gumbo (1. März 2006)

Welchen Aufgabe hätte bei solch einem Editor die Ajax-Technologie?


----------



## Maik (1. März 2006)

Ich schiebe den Thread ins Javascript-Forum und verweise auf  das Demo Verbessertes Eingabefeld (WYSIWYG-Editor) von _con-f-use_.


----------



## chpa (1. März 2006)

Super

So etwas habe ich gesucht.

Vielen Dank Ihr seit SPITZE


----------



## Maik (1. März 2006)

Dann markiere das Thema bitte auch als erledigt, vielen Dank


----------



## Radhad (2. März 2006)

Das kann ich auch gut gebrauchen  Danke!

Allerdings: wie bekomme ich die Werbung da wieder raus? Und: Wie ändere ich es so ab, dass ich die Daten in einer DB speichern kann? Das Teil ist ja voll der Hammer! Für News echt gut geeignet 


Gruß Radhad


----------



## Gumbo (2. März 2006)

Datenbankabfragen können nur serverseitig gesendet werden. Also wirst du das Formular an ein serverseitiges Skript schicken müssen.

PS: Der von Michael genannte WYSIWYG-Editor funktioniert übrigens in den Mac-OS-X-Browser Safari, OmniWeb und Opera nicht.


----------



## Radhad (2. März 2006)

Jo, das sollte ich hinbekommen - bastel noch an einer Page mit PHP  Nur die Werbeeinblendung stört noch ^^ Ich find die leider nicht.


[EDIT]
Ah, habe es gefunden, danke!


----------



## con-f-use (2. März 2006)

Du darfst eben nicht alles per copy&paste kopieren. Du hast das Werbe-Script wahrscheinlich mitkopiert, das unten nach dem </html> angezeigt wird.


----------



## Radhad (2. März 2006)

Ne, war vor dem HTML  Wie gesagt, habs selbst dann noch gesehen.


----------



## chpa (2. März 2006)

Werbung?

Ich hab da keine Werbung mit dabei...


----------



## chpa (5. März 2006)

Hallo nochmal,

hab jetzt das "Bessere Textfeld" in meine Seite eingebaut. Ich speichere die Ausgabe einfach in meine DB.

Jetzt meine Frage, wie kann ich das was ich in die DB eingetragen habe wieder so im Textfeld ausgeben lassen, dass ich es bearbeiten kann?

Gruß

Patte


----------



## con-f-use (6. März 2006)

Offensichtlich, denn es steht ja schon Text in dem Feld auf meiner Seite. Jetzt überleg mal, wo du deinen DB-Text mit php rein echo-en musst, damit er statt dessen dasteht. 

Wie wäre es mal mit einem gringstmaß an eigenen Ideen und Selbständigkeit?


----------



## chpa (8. März 2006)

Hi con-f-use,

hab dir gerade eine PM geschickt. (die hat sich jetzt wohl erledigt) sorry

Das habe ich ja schon ausprobiert. Ich habe einfach das echo da reingesetzt. Aber dann funktioniert der ganze iframe nicht mehr....

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## con-f-use (8. März 2006)

Kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen. Wahrscheinlich hast du einfach irgentwie Anführungszeichen falsch gesetzt oder so. Poste mal deinen Code.


----------



## chpa (11. März 2006)

Sorry das ich jetzt erst antworte...

Hier der Quelltext


```
<body onload="initEdit('form_content','edit','<? echo("$text"); ?>')">
```

Aber das ist HTML liegt es vielleicht daran?


----------



## Gumbo (11. März 2006)

Probier mal Folgendes:
	
	
	



```
<body onload="initEdit('form_content', 'edit', '<?php echo addslashes($text); ?>')">
```


----------



## chpa (12. März 2006)

@ Gumbo

Also das funktioniert auch nicht. 

Sobald der Text etwas länger ist (ca. 5 Wörter) funktioniert der ganze I-Frame nicht mehr. Hast du eine Idee?

Gruß

Patte


----------



## con-f-use (12. März 2006)

Es dürfen im Text natürlich nur escapte und keine echten Zeilenumbrüche vorkommen.


----------



## SimonErich (19. März 2006)

Hi 

Echt super 
Aber einige Browser (z.Bsp: Opera) unterstützen ja leider keine I-frames.
Wie könnte man dies ohne I-frames verwirklichen ? 
Hat da jemand eine Idee ? 

Gruß SimonErich


----------



## Maik (19. März 2006)

SimonErich hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber einige Browser (z.Bsp: Opera) unterstützen ja leider keine I-frames.


Das Beispiel SELFHTML: Eingebettete Frames definieren - iframe funktioniert bei mir im Opera (8.5) einwandfrei.


----------



## SimonErich (19. März 2006)

Sry meinte das sie das Script nicht unterstützen.
Wie könnte man es für "möglichst viele" Browser gängig machen ? 

Gruß SimonErich


----------



## con-f-use (19. März 2006)

Gar nicht, der sog. Design-Mode, den mein Script verwendet ist nur in Gecko-Browsern und dem IE implementiert.


----------



## chpa (29. März 2006)

Jetzt hab ich die <p> und <br> atribute per php mit \n ersetzt. 

Aber es funktioniert immer noch nicht. 

Nur nochmal zur Info: Ich möchte HTML aus einer DB ausgeben und in den Iframe einfügen, damit der Text überarbeitet werden kann.

Gruß

Christoph


----------

